
Show HN: Gitsome: A Git/Shell Autocompleter with GitHub Integration - donnemartin
https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome
======
k33n
I love that you included a gif in the readme and I'm amused at how fast it's
running. Your brain was probably going a mile a minute when you decided that
was a good speed.

~~~
donnemartin
My gif app can only handle about 20 seconds before it chokes :)

Perhaps I should have broken it up into two gifs, one for the completer +
interactive help features, and the other for the GitHub integration.

~~~
tjallingt
You should try out LICEcap [1]; It's a great, open source, tool for creating
gifs.

From their site:

> LICEcap can capture an area of your desktop and save it directly to .GIF
> [...]

> LICEcap is an intuitive but flexible application (for Windows and now OSX),
> that is designed to be lightweight and function with high performance.

[1] [http://cockos.com/licecap/](http://cockos.com/licecap/)

~~~
donnemartin
I'll check it out, thanks!

------
donnemartin
Regarding the gif being too fast, thanks for the feedback! I've slowed it down
50%, hopefully it's easier to follow.

I'd love to get some more feedback on gitsome, I admit I'm not the best gif-
maker :)

A few other updates based on feedback/questions from the community:

* Completions work with zsh, not just bash [1]

* The GitHub-integration commands work regardless of whether you start the gitsome autcompleter shell. Check out the quick reference [2] and full reference [3] of GitHub commands available.

[1]
[https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome/issues/2](https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome/issues/2)

[2] [https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome#github-integration-
co...](https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome#github-integration-commands-
quick-reference)

[3]
[https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome/blob/master/COMMANDS....](https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome/blob/master/COMMANDS.md)

------
Twenty44
I installed gitsome on CentOS 7.2.1511 running Python 3.5.1. The auto-complete
feature on gitsome will only suggest files, folders, and executables on the
path. It will not offer any auto-complete suggestions for git commands,
options, branches, etc.

~~~
donnemartin
Hi, please check out the following to see if they help enable completions for
your system.

Bash: [https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome#enabling-bash-
complet...](https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome#enabling-bash-completions)

Zsh:
[https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome/issues/2#issuecomment...](https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome/issues/2#issuecomment-217898742)

~~~
Twenty44
Ah, thank you for the quick response!

Adding this line to the ~/.xonshrc file fixed the reported behaviour:
$BASH_COMPLETIONS.append('/usr/share/doc/git-1.8.3.1/contrib/completion/git-
completion.bash')

~~~
donnemartin
Great! Thanks for confirming the fix.

------
skykooler
Does this work with github enterprise?

~~~
donnemartin
Hmm, I haven't looked at GitHub enterprise specifically. johntdyer on GitHub
submitted an issue asking about this also, I'll check and update the
following:

[https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome/issues/3](https://github.com/donnemartin/gitsome/issues/3)

